# Colors For Pencil Plugs???



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

O'k I went to Lakeside and was looking to buy some Pencil Plugs. My challenge was to know what is Wonderbread, Clown, Vampire, etc. that you folks say are good ones to use. The challenge was there is no color markings on them. So my question for you pencil pluiggers is, "Is there a chart or something showing them, or is there an internet site I can go on?" Thanx for all your help!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Wonderbread - Looks like the bread packaging of Wonder Bread.
White body with pink, yelow & blue dots. I've seen the head painted different colors. I perfer black.

Clown - Chrome body, Chartruse back, Red head.

Vampire - Chrome belly, Gray scale sides, Black back, Red chin.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

The paint patterns for the Pencil Plugs are sometimes copied from the color chart for Rapalas. Searching their website should help you identfy some other patterns.


----------



## LittleMac (Jun 28, 2001)

this is a very general tendancy I have when selecting colors...
first I get a light, medium and dark....then one highly reflective like a chrome/black or chrome/blue......after that I may or may not add a couple that look natural.....like scale patterns in green and white, or brown/silver


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

BPS has many Night Stalker pen. plugs for $1.99 through sun.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Who is bps and where are they?

My favorite colors are the christmas tree Its got a red head with red and green dots.Then theres the harley Davison which is orange head and tail chrome body with black spots.theres another one with green and tail also.The one with an orange head thats chrome with blue ladder back marks works great as well.Cant beat the clown either.


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

BPS is Bass Pro Shop........I missed the sale but I already got all the colors anyway. The ones you described work great for me too.
 

One personal favorite that was excellent last spring for me was pink head chrome body black dots or the black ladder back but usually both at the same time on different leaders. Gotta love it when you get double headers man.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Who is bps and where are they?



**DUH** BPS bass pro shops sheesh get with the program on remembering these initials for related stuff


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

How much are they at lakeside? I won't buy them from gander mountain................They want $7.96 each!


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

SAY ANDY CAPP LAKESIDE HAS PENCILS FOR 4.29 AND 3.79 AND RAPS FOR 6.29 THEY DON'T COME CHAEP ANY MORE .

EDDIE A/K/A MING MING


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Since nite stalker got vought last year, I seen an increase coming. BUT NOT DOUBLE PRICE! Pencils were $3.99 at gander last year. I buy my raps through wholesale So not worried about them.


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't forget blueberry muffin and last year the real standout was the "Ralphie" which saved many a trip.


----------



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanx again to all who have taken time to answer my question on best pencil plugs. Have question, "What color is a Ralphie?"  Come on spring!!!!


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh man.....the ol' Ralphy.........there's only a few rats that know about the ol' Ralphy........ ..........its the chartruse head chrome body with black dots.


----------



## Plug Tug (Sep 15, 2003)

ED Stringer , Doesn't Ed Miller North of St. Clair still make Pencil Plugs ?. I haven't seen him in a year but the last time I was there he had a bunch hanging up on the wall. Used to sel them for about $1.10. I still use his stubbys in August when they get soft mouth. Also where is Anderson Bait shop in Port Huron? By the Mall??


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

> Also where is Anderson Bait shop in Port Huron? By the Mall??



Its the same building that Great Lakes Outfitters was in, before that it was Pro Bait. Its about a block south of the end of 94 in Port Huron on the west side of Pine Grove.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

HI PLUG TUG MILLER IS STILL KICKIN MANY PLUGS HANGIN ALL OVER ALL THE OLD BOYS STILL GO AND CHEW THE FAT . 
ANDERSENS PROBAIT IS ON PINEGROVE JUST SOUTH OF GARFIELD I94 TO GARFIELD MAKE A RIGHT GO TO STOP SIGN MAKE A RIGHT AND HES WRIGHT THERE . 

EDDIE A/K/A MING MING


----------



## PARSON (Dec 19, 2003)

O'k now it is blueberry muffin. By the way who thinks up these names??? Also Gander Mt. in P.H. has nite stalker for $4.59


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

#1 CHARTRUSE HEAD CHOME BODY BLACK DOTS OR LADDER BACK CHARTRUSE TAIL 

#2 RED HEAD WHITE BODY YELLOW DOTS 

#3 PURPLE BODY FADE INTO GUNGRAY WHITE HOROZONTAL LINE 

AND EVERY RAP MADE EXCEPT ONE CHARTRUSE AND WHITE PLUS ABOUT 300 OTHER COLORS .



EDDIE A/K/A MING MING


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

I have most luck with the ones with a RED head. tightlinesyall


----------

